# Why did no one warm me about....



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (1 Jul 2015)

So OK, why did not a single one of you recumbent (trike to 2 wheelers) warn me about parts of me that don't normally see daylight getting sunburnt!


From my thumb along the inside of my arm to the inside of my elbow... its sunburnt! not a single one of you mentioned that risk!


----------



## cookie32 (1 Jul 2015)

I'll have to take a pass I was born with a year round tan, but I would be very cross with everyone else lmao.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (1 Jul 2015)

I'm an (ex-) redhead with pale skin, freckles that form a fake tan and I burn. I am rather sore today!


----------



## Smokin Joe (1 Jul 2015)

Well, if you dressed as a respectable young lady should while out cycling it wouldn't have happened, you shameless hussy -


----------



## Scoosh (1 Jul 2015)

A month ago - on a sunny day here in Embra (yes, we did have 1  ... but only 1 thus far this 'summer' ) I did a nice long 'bent ride and discovered not only tan lines but 'bent tan lines - those bits on the inside of my elbows where the bend prevents the sun from tanning.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (1 Jul 2015)

Scoosh said:


> those bits on the inside of my elbows where the bend prevents the sun from tanning.


those be the bits I have just discovered that no-one warned me about... that and the thumbs to the wrist issue...


----------



## classic33 (1 Jul 2015)

Never had the problem, so it never entered my head to mention it.


----------



## Rural Spaceman (2 Jul 2015)

I've noticed my knees not getting tanned. I think this is down to scar tissue from falling off an upwrong too many times.


----------



## byegad (2 Jul 2015)

Yes but the back of your legs and that crease where your knee bends aren't burnt! I used to hate that!


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (2 Jul 2015)

byegad said:


> Yes but the back of your legs and that crease where your knee bends aren't burnt! I used to hate that!


I'll agree with you when my sun burnt inside elbows/crease stop hurting... just in time for the sunshine tomorrow and tomorrow's ride!


----------



## HertzvanRental (2 Jul 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> I'll agree with you when my sun burnt inside elbows/crease stop hurting... just in time for the sunshine tomorrow and tomorrow's ride!


Cheshire? Go upmarket-wear a boiler suit. (Just jesting!!!)


----------



## classic33 (3 Jul 2015)

HertzvanRental said:


> Cheshire? Go upmarket-wear a boiler suit. (Just jesting!!!)


Fire proof and water proof it. Cover all eventualities


----------



## starhawk (3 Jul 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> So OK, why did not a single one of you recumbent (trike to 2 wheelers) warn me about parts of me that don't normally see daylight getting sunburnt!
> 
> 
> From my thumb along the inside of my arm to the inside of my elbow... its sunburnt! not a single one of you mentioned that risk!



Yes, on my first long tour this summer I got burned the way you described, on the left hand! the right hand got burned on the topside because the "throttle" to the e-assist sits on a barend at the right hand side of the trike. The rest of my arms was protected by my jersey.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (3 Jul 2015)

User said:


> The worst thing is sunburnt toes when you're wearing sandals.


oh, I'm sorry. That has just reduced me to hysterics. I would never have thought about that one. 

Good thing I don't wear sandals on the bike/trike. I have to wear custom orthopaedics and need high ankle support as well so have to put up with being too hot in shoes/boots.


----------



## shouldbeinbed (3 Jul 2015)

User said:


> The worst thing is sunburnt toes when you're wearing sandals



Stripey tanned feet, it's a mental image that just has to be set to music


----------



## ufkacbln (3 Jul 2015)

Couple of years ago I took the Gekko along the South Coast of Wales there was an unexpected heat wave.

So I ended up in Boots in Cardiff buying sun kids factor 50 sun tan lotion. 

When I reached the till, the girl asked .... "how old is the child?"

MY answer was "55", at which I got a strange look!


----------



## ufkacbln (4 Jul 2015)

.... and when you get to y age "Helmet Hair" is no longer an issue


It is the pattern of the helmet vents burnt on one's balding pate


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (4 Jul 2015)

Cunobelin said:


> .... and when you get to y age "Helmet Hair" is no longer an issue
> 
> 
> It is the pattern of the helmet vents burnt on one's balding pate


A buff under the helmet will prevent this and also wicks the sweat away keeping you cooler.


----------



## ufkacbln (4 Jul 2015)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> A buff under the helmet will prevent this and also wicks the sweat away keeping you cooler.




One of the girls at work produced a plastic bag from the freezer, demanding to know what it was..... I then had to explain the concept of a Buff, and how a forzen buff in a cool bag is a wonderful way of cooling down in this weather.

So if you are hot:
1. Soak buff and wring dry
2. Place in Freezer until frozen
3. Place in lunch box
4. Half way home, remove and wear

My wife said no to my buying this in order to maintain a suppy of cold buffs


----------



## Recycle (5 Jul 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> So OK, why did not a single one of you recumbent (trike to 2 wheelers) warn me about parts of me that don't normally see daylight getting sunburnt!


Ah yes, sorry about that, and if you haven't already discovered, only wear trousers with zipped pockets.

And speaking of parts that don't normally get sunburnt.
For the Scots: Don't scare the public, dinna wear a kilt, not even if you're cycling to your wedding!
For the ladies: Wearing a skirt will turn heads, but going commando will get you arrested.


----------



## ufkacbln (5 Jul 2015)

If you want to go Commando....

Catrike did bring out a "Civil Service' edition of the expedition in olive drab paintwork and military stencilling


----------



## voyager (5 Jul 2015)

But it's never sunny in the UK , Just like Narnia was before the brothers and sisters got there !!!!!!!!


----------



## jayjay (8 Jul 2015)

Only toasted one side...


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (8 Jul 2015)

Oh I found out another you did warn me yesterday. 

torrential rain, legs, water running downhill knees being above level of crotch.... guess the rest. not pleasant.  

neither was the tractor that went passed and caught the standing water in the right hand tyre rut, it hit me underneath the trike. I'm now considering a water base to the seat with a few subtle holes to let the water back out as well....


----------

